# المملكة المغربية



## la Vierge Marie (29 سبتمبر 2007)

المغرب 






خريطة المملكة المغربية






الشعار  الله الوطن الملك







تسمية المغرب

ترجع تسمية المغرب إلى العرب القدماء الأصليين الذين سكنوا شبه الجزيرة العربية, وتعني بالعربية مكان غروب الشمس, لأن العرب القدماء اعتقدوا أن الشمس تشرق عندهم وتغرب في أرض المغرب. وقد اتصل العرب بالمغرب أثناء دخولهم لشمال أفريقيا أيام الفتوحات الأسلامية.
إذا كان العرب يستعملون اسم المغرب, أن غير الغرب يستعمل اسم المروك مع تباين بسيط بين مختلف تلك اللغات, واسم المروك اسم محلي مغربي أمازيغي, وهو اختصار لاسم مراكش التي تعني أرض الله بالأمازيغية, ويعتقد أنها استعملت لأول مرة من قبل الأسبان الذين هزمهم الأمازيغ أيام المرابطون, والسبب هو أن مراكش كانت عاصمة المرابطين.

المعلومات الاساسية

الموقع: يقع المغرب في الركن الشمالي الغربي من قارة أفريقيا ويطل على البحر المتوسط شمالا والمحيط الأطلسي غربا. يفصله عن أسبانيا مضيق جبل طارق وله حدود مشتركة مع الجزائر وموريتانيا وهي واقعة بين خطي عرض 24 و 36 شمالا وبين خطي الطول 2 و 11 غربا 
العاصمة
عاصمة المملكة المغربية هي الرباط، و يبلغ سكانها 1.500.000 نسمة.

المدن الرئيسية

توجد إلى جانب الرباط مجموعة من المدن الكبرى:
الدارالبيضاء العاصمة الاقتصادية: 3.200.000 نسمة
فــــاس العاصمة العلمية: 719.000 نسمة
مراكــش العاصمة السياحية: 644.000 نسمة
مكــناس العاصمة الاسماعيلية : 484000 نسمة
تطــوان : 484.000 نسمة
أكــادير عروس الجنوب : 420000 نسمة
طنجــة عروس الشمال : 410000 نسمة
العيــون: 174000 نسمة

المساحة: 710.850 كم مربع. 
السكان:
يبلغ عدد سكان المغرب 30 مليون نسمة يتزايدون بمعدل 1,8 % أما متوسط أمد الحياة فهو 67 سنة

اللغات

اللغة الرسمية: العربية
اللغات الأخرى المستعملة :الأمازيغية
اللغات الاجنبية المستعملة: الفرنسية، الإسبانية و الإنجليزية (اذا لم تكن تجيد احدى هذه اللغات فلا تحلم بوظيفة الا اذا كنت مدرس لغة عربية او فلسفة او شيء من هذا القبيل)

يوم الاستقلال: 18 نوفمبر 1955 
التوقيت: Gmt 
العملة: درهم مغربي. 

البنية السياسية

المغرب دولة إسلامية وعربية وافريقية من الناحية السياسية, وعضو في اتحاد المغرب العربي, وعضو في منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي ، وعضو في الجامعة العربية ، وعضو في هيئة الأمم المتحدة.
نظام الحكم: ملكية دستورية ديمقراطية واجتماعية
دستور 13 شتنبر / أيلول 1996.
ملك البلاد: الملك محمد السادس نصره الله
البرلمان: مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين

الموارد الطبيعية

يتميز الساحل المغربي بمناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط الدافئ، ويعتدل على الساحل الشرقي. أما المناطق الداخلية فيسود فيها مناخ قاري أكثر حرارة وجفافا، وفي جنوب البلاد يسود جو حار وجاف طوال معظم أيام السنة، وأشد ما يكون الليل برودا في شهري ديسمبر ويناير، وتسقط الأمطار من نوفمبر إلى مارس في المناطق الساحلية. ويكون المناخ جافا في معظمه مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة في الصيف، أما الجبال فيسودها مناخ أكثر برودة. 


نبذة جغرافية

يقع المغرب في أقصى شمال أفريقيا، وتحدها الجزائر من الشرق بحوالي 1600كم، وموريتانيا بحدود طولها 1561كم، وتستولي أسبانيا على مدينتي سبتة ومليلة القريبتين من الشاطئ الأوروبي. 
ويملك المغرب خصائص جغرافية متنوعة، وفيه سلسلة جبال تنتهي بسهول محاذية للصحراء. والمغرب هو أكثر البلدان مطرا في شمال أفريقيا، وتكون جبال الأطلس مقرا حقيقيا للمياه. تتخلل سطح الجنوب أنهار عديدة أهمها: أم الربيع، وبورقراق،وسبو، وتانسفت،ودرعة، ومعظمها يصب في المحيط الأطلسي. 

نبذة تاريخية
تقع المملكة المغربية في أقصى العالم القديم وتنفصل عن أوروبا بالبحر المتوسط، وعن أفريقيا بسلاسل جبال أطلس والصحراء. والمعروف أن تاريخ المغرب موغل في القدم حيث تشير النقوش الحجرية في الصحراء إلى ما قبل التاريخ وإلى حقب تاريخية مختلفة مما يدل على انفتاح المغرب منذ القدم على الخارج، وعلى أنه ملتقى للحضارات عبر العصور. 
وبدأ الفتح الإسلامي لبلاد المغرب عام 643م (22هـ)، وبعد أكثر من عقدين تم تعيين عقبة بن نافع والياً عليها. فأسس مدينة القيروان وتوغل في المغرب حتى بلغ المحيط الأطلسي، وواصل المغاربة بعدئذ الدور ففتحوا الأندلس تحت قيادة طارق بن زياد، وأسسوا إمارات مستقلة حتى استتب الأمر عام 788م بتأسيس دولة الادارسة ثم المرابطين، فالموحدين، فالمرينيين، فالوطاسيين، فالسعديين فالسلالة العلوية الحالية. 
وفي عام 1906 فرضت الحماية الأجنبية على المغرب بموجب معاهدة الجزيرة الخضراء وشهد المغرب ثورة عبدا لكريم الخطابي ضد المستعمرين الفرنسيين عام 1921 وفي اليوم الثاني من مارس 1956 أعلن استقلال المغرب فيما عدا مدينتي سبتة ومليلة على ساحل المتوسط واللتين مازالتا خاضعتين للحكم الأسباني. 

احداث متسلسلة

* القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد : احتلال الرومان للبلاد.
* القرن الثالث : احتلال الوندال ثم البيزنطيين.
* القرن السابع :الفتح الاسلامي للمغرب.
* من القرن الثامن إلى القرن السابع عشر : تعاقبت عدة أسر على حكم المغرب بعد تاسيس مولاي ادريس للدولة المغربية ومنها: المرابطون، الموحدون، المرينيون و السعديون.
* 1660 : تأسيس الدولة العلوية الشريفة.
* 1822-1859 : حكم مولاي عبد الرحمن الذي ناصر المقاومة الجزائرية بزعامة الأمير عبد القادر ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي.
* 1894-1908 : خلال حكم مولاي عبد العزيز تمت معاهدة سرية بين فرنسا وإسبانيا حول تقسيم الصحراء المغربية. وهجوم القوات البحرية الفرنسية على مدينة الدار البيضاء سنة 1907.
* 1912 : توقيع معاهدة الانتداب وتقسيم المغرب إلى ثلاثة مناطق
* 1927 : اعتلاء محمد الخامس العرش وهو في سن الثامنة عشر.
* 1953 : نفي الملك محمد الخامس وعائلته إلى مدغشقر.
* 1956 : استقلال البلاد مع بقاء سبتة ومليلية وإفني تحت السلطة الإسبانية. عودة العائلة الملكية إلى البلاد.
* 1961 : وفاة جلالة الملك محمد الخامس واعتلاء جلالة الحسن الثاني العرش.
* 1963 : القوات المغربية تدخل في حرب مع الجيش الجزائري بسبب الصراع على الحدود المغربية الجزائرية بمنطقة تندوف. و تسمى بـ حرب الرمال.
* 1969 : استرجاع إفني.
* 1975 : توقيع اتفاقية مدريد بين المغرب و إسبانيا تم بموجبها استرجاع الصحراء الى المغرب.
* 1989 : الاعلان في مراكش عن تأسيس اتحاد المغرب العربي.
* 1999 : وفاة الملك الحسن الثاني.
* 1999 : اعتلاء جلالة الملك محمد السادس العرش.​


----------



## فاتن2000 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

المغرب بلد جميل لكن الشعب 000000لاعني الكل لكن الاغلبية .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



فاتن2000 قال:


> المغرب بلد جميل لكن الشعب 000000لاعني الكل لكن الاغلبية .



l mgharba fash kibghiw ykono rajala rahom ki kono
iwa allah yahdina a khti
nti wa9ila mn nador
merci 3la l moror
baraka allah fik             ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

ميرسى على الموضوع والمعلومات اللى فعلاً معظمها جديد بالنسبه لى ......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

العملة

أساس العملة المغربية هو الدرهم الذي ينقسم إلى 100 سنتيم. وتوجد عملات ورقية بقيمة 20، و50، و100، و200 درهم. وتوجد قطع نقدية من فئة 5 و10 دراهم، بالإضافة إلى 5، 10، 20، و50 سنتيماً.


اللغة

إن اللغة العربية الفصحى هي لغة التربية والتعليم والإدارة ووسائل الإعلام.بالاضافة الى اللغة الفرنسية والتى تعتبر اللغة الثانية فيه ونجد الانجليزية والاسبانية والالمانية بوفرة فى المناطق السياحية ، ولكن اللغة المستعملة يومياً في المغرب هي العربية الدارجة (اللهجة المغربية) ، كما نجد بعض اللهجات الأمازيغية . وهذه الأخيرة سائدة خصوصاً في مناطق الريف، والأطلس، وسوسة. وهي تختلف وتتنوع بحسب المناطق ويبقى استعمالها محصوراً بين ابناء المنطقة بعضهم البعض.

الديانة

الإسلام دين الدولة، و الدولة تضمن لكل واحد حرية ممارسة شؤونه الدينية.  (الفصل 6 من الدستور المغربي)

الإسلام هو الدين الرسمي في المغرب، ومذهب الامام مالك هو المعمول به هناك ولكن نجد بعض الاقليات التى تنحصر فى  النصارى و اليهود المغاربة.

المطبخ المغربي

يجمع المطبخ المغربي بكل تفنُّن ولباقة بين الخضر والثمار المفعمة بأشعة الشمس، والبهارات النادرة والمعطرة، والأسماك الطيبة، واللحوم الشهية... ويعتبر المطبخ المغربي من أفضل المطاعم الشرقية فهو مشهور في العالم كله، ويثير الشهية إلى أقصى الحدود. إليكم الآن قائمة بأهم الوجبات التي يقدمها المطعم المغربي والتي ينبغي أن تذوقوها بأي شكل :
• قطبان اللحم المشوي : وتجدونها في كل مكان تقريباً، على مداخل الأسواق، أو في الساحات العامة، أو على حافة الطريق وأنتم مسافرون. وقطبان اللحم هذه تشوى أمام أعينكم. إنها وجبة لذيذة، رخيصة وسريعة في آن معاً.
• الكسكس : وهي الوجبة المغربية الشهيرة في كل أنحاء العالم. ويتناولها المغاربة عادة كل يوم جمعة في وجبة الغذاء. ولكن بإمكانكم أن تجدوها في المطاعم كل يوم. فهو وجبة شعبية أيضاً. وفي أثناء تجوالكم في المغرب يمكنكم أن تأكلوا انواعا عديدة من الكسكس. وذلك لأن هذه الوجبة تتغير بحسب المناطق، وبحسب الطباخين أو الطباخات. 
• المشوي : وهو عبارة عن خروف مشوي على الفحم أو في الفرن. ولحمه يكاد يذوب في الفم!...
• البسطيلة : وهي عبارة عن عجينة مرقَّقة محشوة بلحم الحمام واللوز. وهي من الأكلات المغربية الشهيرة بكونها مالحة وحلوة في نفس الوقت! وتوجد منها أنواع عديدة محشوة بلحم السمك، أو الدجاج، أو حتى بالحليب تقدم كنوع من الحلوى بعد الأكل.
• وجبات إفطار شهر رمضان الكريم : عندما تغرب الشمس في شهر رمضان يفطر المغاربة بنوع من الحساء اللذيذ جداً والذي يدعى الحريرة. وهو حساء مشكل من اللحم، والعدس، والحمص. ويقدم مع فطائر صغيرة على هيئة عش النحلة تدعى "البغرير" مرفوقة عادة بالزبدة المذابة والعسل. وهناك أيضاً الشباكية. وهي عبارة عن حلويات مقلية بالزيت ومغطوسة في العسل!... وهذه الوجبة "الخفيفة" تمكِّن الصائم من أن ينتظر وجبة العشاء الحقيقية التي ستقدم له في آخر الليل...
• الطاجين : هذه الكلمة تدل على وعاء الوجبة وعلى الوجبة ذاتها! والوعاء هو عبارة عن صحن مصنوع من الفخار مزين بغطاء مخروطي الشكل. وأما الوجبة فهي على العموم مليئة باللحم، أو بالدجاج، أو بالسمك بالإضافة إلى الخضار والتوابل الرائعة المذاق. 
• الشاي بالنعناع : وهو يشكل خصوصية مغربية أيضاً. وكثيراً ما تُصب لك من فوق وعلى مسافة عالية تـثـير الانتباه والإعجاب. إنه الشاي الذي يبرد العطشان، ويدفئ البردان، ويملؤه بالنشاط والحيوية. الشاي الذي يشرب صباحاً، أو بعد كل وجبة طعام، أو في ساعة من ساعات النهار، لا فرق. إنها متعة لا يمكن لأحد أن يرفضها..
• الحلويات المغربية : حلويات بالعسل، كعب الغزال، فقاس باللوز، بالزبيب، غريّـبة باللوز، أو بالسمسم... إنها حلويات لا تقاوم!..​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع والمعلومات اللى فعلاً معظمها جديد بالنسبه لى ......ربنا يباركك .



شكرا اوي يا دونا على مرورك 
و مبسوطة اوي عشان استفدتي​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

السياحة

يحتل المغرب مكانة متقدمة على خريطة السياحة العالمية، ويراهن في أفق عام 2010م على استقطاب عشرة ملايين سائح. وقليلة هي البلدان التي تحظى بمثل ما يحظى به المغرب من تنوع في المناخ الرائع الذي يمنح السائح فرص الاستجمام والمتعة والسياحة في أكثر من فضاء. والمعروف انه يقع على واجهتين بحريتين من حوض البحر المتوسط والمحيط الأطلسي، وشواطئه الجميلة الممتدة على طول 3500كم، توفر للزائر إمكانية ممارسة هواياته في السباحة والنزهة وصيد الأسماك. 
وجبال أطلس المغربية التي يصل ارتفاع بعض قممها لأكثر من 3000متر تهيئ للسائح أيضا رؤية غابات الصنوبر والبلوط والأرز والمحطات الجبلية العليا المكسوة بالثلوج ناصعة البياض. 
وإضافة إلى هذا التنوع الفريد تتوافر الحمامات المعدنية العلاجية المشهورة في المغرب منذ زمن بعيد ويتربع على قمة هذه الثروة السياحية توافر الآثار في المدن العتيقة وهذا دليل إضافي على أصالة الحضارة المغربية، فمن خلال مناراتها وأسوارها ومساجدها وقصورها ستقف على أروع صفحات التاريخ المغربي الإسلامي كمدينة فاس التي تحتضن أول جامعة في العالم وهي جامعة القرويين، وكذلك مدينة الرباط، العاصمة الإدارية للمغرب والمشهورة بمعالمها التاريخية المتنوعة منذ عهود غابرة تعكس أمجاد الحضارات الرومانية والفينيقية والإسلامية. 
والمغرب عالم واسع يمتزج فيه الواقع بالأساطير، وتعيش على مشارف مدائنه وبين جدرانها العصرية عادات وتقاليد لها نكهات مميزة أكثر تميزا من رائحة الشاي المغربي المعطر بالنعناع الذي يعبق في أرجاء المملكة.


صور بعض المدن المغربية

الدار البيضاء العاصمة الاقتصادية   casablanca


مسجد الحسن الثاني












صور اخرى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

الرباط  العاصمة الادارية







ضريح الملك محمد الخامس






شارع محمد الخامس...المؤدي الى القصر الملكي بالجهة اليسرى يوجد البرلمان المغربي






منظر عام لقنطرة مولاي الحسن...المحادية لصومعة حسان الشهيرة






صومعة حسان






قصبة الاوداية








يتبع​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مراكش العاصمة السياحية


ساحة جامع الفنا








مراكش عندما يسدل الليل ستاره







صومعة الكتبية






ملاعب الجولف في مراكش






المنارة


----------



## peace_86 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

والله شوقتوني أروح للمغرب..


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



peace_86 قال:


> والله شوقتوني أروح للمغرب..



مرحبا بيك في اي وقت ​


----------



## Tabitha (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



> • الحلويات المغربية : حلويات بالعسل، كعب الغزال، فقاس باللوز، بالزبيب، غريّـبة باللوز، أو بالسمسم... إنها حلويات لا تقاوم!..



*ممممممم..... جوعتيني ,,,

شكرا اختي الجميلة la Vierge Marie على الموضوع ...
وباين من الصور اللي انتي حاطاها بالموضوع ان المغرب بلد جميلة جدَََا*


----------



## فاتن2000 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> l mgharba fash kibghiw ykono rajala rahom ki kono
> iwa allah yahdina a khti
> nti wa9ila mn nador
> merci 3la l moror
> baraka allah fik             ​



اهلا بك اختي العزيزة ،نعم انا من الناظور ولقد عرفت على نفسي في منتدى الترحيب والتعارف واظن انك قد قراتي ردي و عرفتي انني ناظورية امازيغية مسلمة .لكن المشكلة في المغرب لا تكمن في الرجال فقط فالبنات ايضا وانت تعرفين قصدي .واشكرك على هالصور الرائعة واتمنى ان اراك في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى ودمت برعاية الله وحفظه.


----------



## Ramzi (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

الصحيح انك ما قصرتي بهالصور الحلوة

وخليتينا نشوف جمال المغرب
الرب يبارك حياتك ...


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

طنجة عروس الشمال المرشحة لاحتضان المعرض الدولي 2012


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



Anestas!a قال:


> *ممممممم..... جوعتيني ,,,
> 
> شكرا اختي الجميلة la Vierge Marie على الموضوع ...
> وباين من الصور اللي انتي حاطاها بالموضوع ان المغرب بلد جميلة جدَََا*



ان شاء الله تيجي المغرب و ذوقيها كلها
شكرا على مرورك
و مصر كمان حلوة بزاف​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



فاتن2000 قال:


> اهلا بك اختي العزيزة ،نعم انا من الناظور ولقد عرفت على نفسي في منتدى الترحيب والتعارف واظن انك قد قراتي ردي و عرفتي انني ناظورية امازيغية مسلمة .لكن المشكلة في المغرب لا تكمن في الرجال فقط فالبنات ايضا وانت تعرفين قصدي .واشكرك على هالصور الرائعة واتمنى ان اراك في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى ودمت برعاية الله وحفظه.



wayeeh a khti 
walakine mashi kolshi
lah yhdina hadshi li n9olo
baraka allah fik​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



Ramzi قال:


> الصحيح انك ما قصرتي بهالصور الحلوة
> 
> وخليتينا نشوف جمال المغرب
> الرب يبارك حياتك ...



بارك الله فيك
ميرسي على المرور​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

فاس العتيقة العاصمة العلمية


















ضريح مولاي ادريس







جامعة القرويين التي اسستها فاطمة الفهرية


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

اكادير عروس الجنوب     Agadir


----------



## فاتن2000 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

اهلا بك اختي العزيزة اكيد لا يمكننا ان نعتبر كل الرجال والبنات اخلاقهم فاسدة لكن يمكن الاغلبية، مع انني عندما قلت انالشعب 00000لم اقصد موضوع الرجال والنساء بل قصدت السرقة والاحتيال وارتفاع الاسعار في المواد الاستهلاكية ومواد اخرى......وتلقي الموظفين رواتب هزيلة لا تكفي للحاجات اليومية واشياء اخرى.........؟؟ كيف يمكن للفقراء العيش في هذا البلد الرائع مع الاسف الشديد .

مرة اخرى اشكرك على هذه الصور وعلى هذا الموضوع وبارك الله بك يا اختي الكريمة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

ورزازات


----------



## peace_86 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

*يللا أنا أنتظركم في المطار الدولي..
ههههههه *


----------



## فاتن2000 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



peace_86 قال:


> *يللا أنا أنتظركم في المطار الدولي..
> ههههههه *



هههههههههههه وضح كلامك من تنتظر في المطار الدولي عشان اعرف كيف برد عليك .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



peace_86 قال:


> *يللا أنا أنتظركم في المطار الدولي..
> ههههههه *



ههههههههههههههههه
اوك اتفقنا
و لكن انت اش راح تكون لابس باش نعرفك:t33:​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

ايفران  سويسرا المغرب

في فصل الشتاء






































كم اعشق هذه المدينة​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

صور اخرى لمدينة ايفران


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

الله الله الله بجد فعلا مملكة اسرار و حضارة عظيمة بجد انت فعلا لاذم تفتخر انك مغربي يا *la Vierge Marie  ده شرف كبير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## G E O R G E (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## Ramzi (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

انت متأكد انه هاي المغرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



Ramzi قال:


> انت متأكد انه هاي المغرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



باعتقد انك بتقصد ايفران
شو رايك تيجي للمغرب و تروح لايفران و في فصل الشتاء و راح تشوف بعينك
او روح ع جوجل و اكتب ifrane و راح تشوف
من اجمل المميزات في المغرب انو عندو مناخ متنوع ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



الملك العقرب قال:


> الله الله الله بجد فعلا مملكة اسرار و حضارة عظيمة بجد انت فعلا لاذم تفتخر انك مغربي يا *la Vierge Marie  ده شرف كبير ربنا يبارك حياتك*



طبعا
على فكرة انا مغربية مش مغربي
شكرا على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



G E O R G E قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااا



ميرسي بزاف على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## assyrian girl (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

thx for that and i have morrocan friend


----------



## lovebjw (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مها انا بجد مش مصدق 
ايه الجمال دا بتاع المغرب 
انا اول مرة اعرف ان المغرب حلوة كدة 
بجد لو انتى اللى عاملة الموضوع دا بجد انتى لازم تشتغلى فى ارشاد سياحى وهتبقى حلوة اوى فى كدة بجد يا باشا 
بس اوعى تكسفينى وتكونى ناقلة الموضوع 
بس بجد حتى لو الموضوع منقول مجهود فظيع يا باشا بجد وايه يا عم الحاجات الحلوة دى 
بس من غير زعل مصر برضو احلى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تزعلى ها


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx for that and i have morrocan friend



شكرا بزاف على المشاركة
و حلو كتير يكون عندك اصدقاء من غير بلدك
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



lovebjw قال:


> مها انا بجد مش مصدق
> ايه الجمال دا بتاع المغرب
> انا اول مرة اعرف ان المغرب حلوة كدة
> بجد لو انتى اللى عاملة الموضوع دا بجد انتى لازم تشتغلى فى ارشاد سياحى وهتبقى حلوة اوى فى كدة بجد يا باشا
> ...




انا دايما كنت بقول ان الدول العربية التانية مابتعرف المغرب و لا حضارتو
على فكرة الموضوع دا في حاجات منقولة و في حاجات من مجهودي الشخصي 
اما بخصوص مين احلى المغرب و لا مصر
انا مش هازعل منك عشان بكل بساطة المغرب احلى من مصر و بلاش نعمل ازمة دبلوماسية بين المغرب و مصر خلونا حبايب   :t33:
في ملحوظة تانية
المغرب مش حلوة المغرب حلو
اصل المغرب راجل مش ست هههه

شكرا يا باسم على المرور بزاااااااااااااااااااااااااف​


----------



## أسد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

Merci beaucoup pour ce magnifique travaille
Mgharba tal moute 
HHH
est on oublie pas toujours musulmens​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



أسد قال:


> Merci beaucoup pour ce magnifique travaille
> Mgharba tal moute
> HHH
> est on oublie pas toujours musulmens​




marocains jusqu'à la mort
et bien sur comme tu as dit sans oublier que nous sommes musulmans
merci Anass pour ta magnifique participation​


----------



## lovebjw (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> انا دايما كنت بقول ان الدول العربية التانية مابتعرف المغرب و لا حضارتو
> على فكرة الموضوع دا في حاجات منقولة و في حاجات من مجهودي الشخصي
> اما بخصوص مين احلى المغرب و لا مصر
> انا مش هازعل منك عشان بكل بساطة المغرب احلى من مصر و بلاش نعمل ازمة دبلوماسية بين المغرب و مصر خلونا حبايب   :t33:
> ...



يا مها احب اوضحلكى حاجة انتى عارفة ليه جمال المغرب الراجل مش باين وسط الحضارات العربية 
عشان جمال مصر غطى على كل البلاد التانية دا اولا 
وانا بفتخر ان مصر احنا بنقول عليها ان الدنيا ومش بيفرق معانا ان احنا نقول عليها راجل زى ما المغاربة بيقولو عشان مصر اثبتت للعالم كله مين هى مصر وكمان مش بس كدة لكن الكتاب  المقدس قال مبارك شعبى مصر 
وكمان الاسلام قال ادخلوها بسلام امنين .
وغير كدة يا مها لم تيجى مصر مش هتقدرى تغمضى عينكى من جمال مصر ومن الجمال اللى هتشوفيه 
انتى عارفة يا مها انا لو حاولت اعمل موضوع عن جمال مصر مش هيكفينى ولا موضوع ولا قسم بحاله انا هاحتاج لاكتر من منتدى عشان كل  شبر فى مصر ليه مليون حكاية وليه مليون علامة فى التاريخ كله 
طيب مشربتش من نيلها طيب جربت تغنيلها يا مصر يا ام الدنيا 
ههههههههههههههه
شافتى ازاى فاحمتكى بجمال مصر 
هههههههههههههههه
مصر هى ام الدنيا كلها يا مها ياعنى المغرب عيل صغير من عيالها ومهم حاول انه يكون حلو مش هيبقى احلى من مصر امه ابدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



lovebjw قال:


> يا مها احب اوضحلكى حاجة انتى عارفة ليه جمال المغرب الراجل مش باين وسط الحضارات العربية
> عشان جمال مصر غطى على كل البلاد التانية دا اولا
> وانا بفتخر ان مصر احنا بنقول عليها ان الدنيا ومش بيفرق معانا ان احنا نقول عليها راجل زى ما المغاربة بيقولو عشان مصر اثبتت للعالم كله مين هى مصر وكمان مش بس كدة لكن الكتاب  المقدس قال مبارك شعبى مصر
> وكمان الاسلام قال ادخلوها بسلام امنين .
> ...




عارف يا باسم انا دايما بقول ان شغل التجارة دا مش لايق عليك 
دا انت لازم تكون كدة اديب في الادب العربي و لا الفلسفة و لا حاجة زي كدة
هو انا كل ما اقولك كلمة تديني عليها مجلد

اما على المغرب راجل و لا ست انا كنت باقصد يعني انه اسم مذكر مش مؤنث و هاد الحاجة موجودة في قواعد اللغة العربية مش المغاربة اللي بقولو كدة
اما بخصوص النقطة مين احلى المغرب و لا مصر فانا مش هاتنازل عن رايي ابدا (ابدا دي عليها 1000 خط احمر) :beee:

:t33:​


----------



## lovebjw (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> عارف يا باسم انا دايما بقول ان شغل التجارة دا مش لايق عليك
> دا انت لازم تكون كدة اديب في الادب العربي و لا الفلسفة و لا حاجة زي كدة
> هو انا كل ما اقولك كلمة تديني عليها مجلد
> 
> ...



وانتى دكتورة ارشاد سياحى وكمان تتمتعى بقوة اقناع عالية يعنى تنفعى نصابة ههههههههههههههههه
عشان تعرفى تقنعى الناس ان المغرب احلى من مصر مع ان مش هى دى الحقيقة


----------



## أسد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

أخت العذراء مريم 
هل ستصبحين مصرية ؟
ههههههههه


----------



## Tabitha (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> في ملحوظة تانية
> المغرب مش حلوة المغرب حلو
> اصل المغرب راجل مش ست هههه
> 
> ​




الله! هي مش المغرب كانت خالة الدنيا .... 
يبقى المفروض نقول عليها حلوة مش حلو 

ولا انتي شكلك نسيتي هههههههههههه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



lovebjw قال:


> وانتى دكتورة ارشاد سياحى وكمان تتمتعى بقوة اقناع عالية يعنى تنفعى نصابة ههههههههههههههههه
> عشان تعرفى تقنعى الناس ان المغرب احلى من مصر مع ان مش هى دى الحقيقة



انا نصابة طيب يا سي باسم :t26:
بس ماتنساش ان مهنة النصب دي عندها مهارات و قواعد و اسس و بتطلب الذكاء و سرعة البديهة و الخفة 
و انت لو شايف ان الصفات دي بتنطبق عليا فهذا فخر لي (اخجلتم تواضعي)
مهنة النصب دي مش سهلة انت على الاقل لو عايز تكون نصاب لازم تاخد 5 سنوات تدريب على ايدي متخصصة اسبانية ههههههه بعدها ممكن يقبلوك في حزب النصب و ممكن لا 
و المغرب احلى من مصر رغم انفك و بلاش تنرفزني اصلي لسة راجعة من المدرسة​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



أسد قال:


> أخت العذراء مريم
> هل ستصبحين مصرية ؟
> ههههههههه



اويلي قداش قولتيها
مغاربة تال الموت كيف ما كيقول bigg​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



Anestas!a قال:


> الله! هي مش المغرب كانت خالة الدنيا ....
> يبقى المفروض نقول عليها حلوة مش حلو
> 
> ولا انتي شكلك نسيتي هههههههههههه



لا مانسيتش 
لاني اصلا ماكتبتش خالة الدنيا
انا كتبت ابن خالة عمة الدنيا
هههههههه​


----------



## peace_86 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

الله الله الله 
بجد حلوة المغرب..
وخاصة في فصل الشتاء..

عزيزتي فاتن..
أنا قاعد أحكي مع الأخت مريم العذراء.. وتوصلنا أنو إني راح أقلها في المطار الدولي..
ههههههههههه نمزح يعني


----------



## la Vierge Marie (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



peace_86 قال:


> الله الله الله
> بجد حلوة المغرب..
> وخاصة في فصل الشتاء..
> 
> ...



على فكرة مش كل المدن المغربية بينزل فيها الثلج
المناطق و المدن الجبلية بس مثل ايفران يعني​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

شلالات اوزود المغربية​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

حـــدائــــــق الــمـــاجوريـــل 

تقع حدائق الماجوريل في مدينة مراكش في كليز. وتسمى الماجوريل نسبة الى إسم بانيها الرسام الفرنسي جاك ماجوريل الذي بدأ تأسيسها سنة 1924.


سنة 1937 أقدم الرسام الفرنسي على صباغة مباني الحديقة بلون أزرق ناصع وهو ما فاجئ سكان المدينة الحمراء حيث تم اطلاق اسم أزرق الماجوريل على هذا المستوى من اللون الأزرق في اللغة الفرنسية نسبة لهذه الحديقة... فيما بعد تعرض الرسام الفرنسي لحادث سير نقل على إثره لفرنسا حيث مات هناك سنة 1967.


سنة 1980 قام مصمم الأزياء العالمي إيف سان لوران والكاتب الفرنسي بيير بيرجي بشراء الحديقة حيث فتحوا جزءا منها للعموم.


الآن أصبح المكان أحد اهم معالم مراكش السياحية حيث تم تحويل المبنى المحاط بالحديقة الى متحف للفنون الإسلامية وتحتوي الحديقة على نباتات وأزهار نادرة قادمة من القارات الخمس خصوصا مختلف أنواع نبات الصبار.


خريطة الحديقة






صور من الحديقة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

les jardins Majorelle


----------



## peace_86 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

سبحان الله...


----------



## la Vierge Marie (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مدينة وليلي الاثرية الرومانية           volubilis


----------



## la Vierge Marie (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

صور من الاطلس


----------



## la Vierge Marie (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

هل المغرب مكلفة مادياً ؟ نسبة لشخص متوسط الحال..
وكم ساعة أكون في الطيارة من السعودية إلى المغرب...
وشكراً..

يسوع الرب يبارك بلدكم الرائع..


----------



## أسد (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

أظن أن المغرب اسم ذكر
و المملكة المغربية هي ما يعنونها بالإسم الأنثى leasantr


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

*لا عزيزي الأسد..
المغرب أنثى..
فنحن نقول: المغرب جميلة جداً
ولا نقول: المغرب جميل جداً

حيث ماسمعت أن جميع البلاد في القاموس العربي تطلق أنثوية..
عدا لبنان.. البلد الوحيد التي يقال عنه بضمير مذكر

ليش؟ لا أدري...
يسوع يباركك*


----------



## المسلم المغربي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

من السعودية إى امغرب 6 ساعات  في الطائرة

هوبل  جميل وليس كثيرا

شكرالك  أختي برعتنا بالصور  ولكن أريد صور لمدينة العرائش ووزان
وشكرا


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

ميرسي موضوع رائع


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

الرب يباركك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> من السعودية إى امغرب 6 ساعات  في الطائرة
> 
> هوبل  جميل وليس كثيرا
> 
> ...



شكرا 
بخصوص الصور غادي نحاول نحطهم مرة اخرى
حيت راك عارف الدراسة و الامتحان الموحد و تمارة
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

ثاااااااااااااااانكس على الرحلة الجميلة دى​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مدينة العرائــــــــــــش


----------



## la Vierge Marie (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مدينة شفشاون

تتسم مدينة شفشاون بالسمات الجبلية، ذات التضاريس الصعبة والانحدارات المفاجئة والأودية المنخفضة والانكسارات الحادة. 
وقد عرفت تواجد الإنسان منذ العصور القديمة. كما عرفت وصول الفاتحين العرب كموسى ابن نصير الذي بنى مسجدا له بقبيلة بني حسان شمال غربي شفشاون، وكذا طارق ابن زياد الذي لا يزال مسجدا يحمل اسمه بقرية الشرفات.(قيادة باب تازة)
وهكذا، فمنذ الفتح الإسلامي للمغرب، أصبحت هذه المنطقة مركزا لتجمع الجيوش العربية. وفي عهد الأدارسة (القرن التاسع)، أصبحت المنطقة تحت حكم عمر ابن إدريس الثاني الذي جعل من تيكساس عاصمة لإمارته. وهكذا عرفت المنطقة وقوع حروب ونزاعات مختلفة حتى تأسيس مدينة شفشاون في 876هـ/1471م على يد مولاي علي بن راشد، لإيقاف الزحف البرتغالي على المنطقة.
تحتضن المدينة العتيقة لشفشاون مجموعة مهمة من المباني التاريخية التي تعكس إلى حد كبير الطابع التاريخي والحضاري الذي تكتسيه المدينة.

إذا أردت الهروب من صخب المدن الكبيرة المثير للقلق والارهاق، لتتمتع بعطلة هادئة بين أحضان مدينة أليفة، فما عليك إلا أن تتوجه في اي فصل شئت، الى مدينة صغيرة تقع على ارتفاع 660 مترا عن سطح البحر، وتحتل سفح جبلي «تيسوكا» والقلعة، في قلب سلسلة جبال الريف المطلة على البحر الابيض المتوسط، هي مدينة شفشاون المغربية. تشعر وأنت تصل الى المدينة بألفة وتصالح مع المكان، حتى وان لم تكن قد زرت المدينة من قبل، وهذا الانطباع الاول يجعلك تنسجم بسهولة مع فضاءات المدينة واهلها الودودين والمسالمين.

فشفشاون ترحب بالسائح الباحث عن الهدوء والسكينة والعزلة، فلا تتوقع ان تجد مدينة للملاهي الصاخبة والفنادق الفخمة ومتاجر الماركات العالمية.

«وطا الحمام» ساحة تقع وسط المدينة العتيقة، ذات الطراز المعماري الاندلسي، يقصدها السائحون في جل الاوقات، لأنها تمثل قلب المدينة النابض، حيث تنتشر المقاهي التقليدية المظللة بالأشجار، تقدم لزبنائها كؤوس الشاي بالنعناع. يزور المدينة سنويا اكثر من 60 الف سائح، وتتوفر على اربعة فنادق مصنفة اشهرها فندق «بلادور» قرب ساحة «وطا الحمام» وفندق «اسماء» الذي يطل على المدينة من اعلى الجبل، كما يوجد بها 27 فندقا صغيرا غير مصنف.

ويمثل الاسبان أعلى نسبة من السياح الأجانب الذين يزورون المدينة يليهم البرتغاليون ثم الفرنسيون واليابانيون. ويزور الاسبان المدينة بكثرة خلال فصل الصيف، وأيضا خلال عطلة نهاية العام.

لا يمكنك أن تغادر المدينة دون ان ينصحك سكانها بتذوق بعض الاطباق التقليدية، مثل طبق الفول المعروف بـ«البيصارة» الذي يعد بطريقة خاصة بأهل شفشاون. بالاضافة الى انواع مختلفة من «الطاجين» المغربي الشهير .

واذا كنت من هواة التسوق، لاقتناء الهدايا البسيطة، او الاحتفاظ ببعض التذكارات، فخلال تجولك بأحياء المدينة القديمة، ستجد عددا من البازارات التي يبيع أصحابها المنتجات التقليدية التي اشتهرت بها المدينة، مثل المنسوجات الصوفية الملونة بألوان قزحية جميلة، والصناعات الجلدية والخشبية، بأمان زهيدة.

ويعتبر «راس الماء» من اجمل الاماكن الطبيعية التي تستحق الزيارة حيث تتدفق شلالات المياه المعدنية الباردة.

وانت تتجول في المدينة لا بد وأن تلتقي ببعض الوجوه السينمائية أو الاعلامية المغربية أو الاجنبية المعروفة، والتي تلجأ الى حضن هذه المدينة التي تأسر زوارها ببساطتها البعيدة عن البهرجة الزائفة.

وينظم بمدينة شفشاون صيف كل عام مهرجانان هما: مهرجان «الاندلسيات» ومهرجان «المديح والسماع»، وانضاف اليهما مهرجان جديد هذا العام، هو مهرجان «أنغام وأنوار» لإنعاش السياحة الجبلية بهذه المنطقة التي ظلت تعاني كثيرا من الاهمال حيث لم تستغل امكاناتها الطبيعية لترويج المنتوج السياحي المغربي.

ومناخ شفشارن جبلي جاف، حار في الصيف وبارد في الشتاء ومعتدل في الربيع والخريف، مع تساقطات مهمة للامطار في فصل الشتاء وتغطي الثلوج القمم والمرتفعات.

واذا كنت ترغب في معرفة تاريخ المدينة فإنها انشأت عام 1471 ميلادية من قبل مؤسسها مولاي علي بن راشد العلمي، لتكون قلعة للمجاهدين الذين وجدوا موقعها الاستراتيجي مكانا حصينا تتجمع فيه قوافلهم التي كانت تنطلق منها الى الثغور المغربية الشمالية لمقاومة الاحتلال الاجنبي للمغرب، وهكذا فقد اختير موقع المدينة لتكون مركزا لتخطيط العمليات الحربية للدفاع والهجوم، في مأمن من غارات المعتدين، وبذلك اصبحت شفشاون بعد تأسيسها دار امارة ومركز قيادة وملتقى تجمع المجاهدين ومقر سكن أسرهم


----------



## la Vierge Marie (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

صور لشفشاون


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

:wub:وانا كمان عوز اروحححححححح للمغرب


----------



## la Vierge Marie (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> :wub:وانا كمان عوز اروحححححححح للمغرب



مرحبا بيــــــــــــــــــك ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المملكة المغربية*

مدينة تارودانت


تعد تارودانت من أعرق المدن المغربية بمنطقة سوس . يرجع تاريخها إلى العهود القديمــــــة ( الفترة الفينيقية) حيث اشتهرت كمركز حضري وتجاري . اكتست تارودانت أهمية بالغة خلال الفترتين المرابطية والموحدية ، حيث اعتمدت كقاعدة عسكرية لمراقبة منطقة سوس وضمان استقرار الطرق التجارية الصحراوية 








تقع مدينة تارودانت في سهل سوس، محاطة بالواد الواعر ووادي سوس على طول 250م. مناخ تارودانت نصف جاف، الصيف حار جدا والشتاء معتدل، الاختلافات الحرارية مهمة ليس فقط بين الفصول ولكن أيضا بين الليل والنهار. معدل الحرارة السنوي يصل إلى 20° قربها من المنطقة الصحراوية يجعلها تعرف حرارة مرتفعة من خلال ما يعرف برياح الشركي (رياح قوية، حارة، شرقية).








تاريخ الجنوب المغربي مرتبط أساسا بمدينة تارودانت المتميزة بقدمها وموقعها الجغرافي، رغم ندرة الموارد التاريخية وفي بعض المرات تعارضها.

أصل تارودانت غير متأكد منه، يقال أنها بنيت من طرف أفارقة ينتمون إلى قبائل شتوكة وجزولة، أخرون يعتقدون بكون تارودانت قد ظهرت في العصر الروماني بموقع مدينة كانت تسمى فالا، تواجد مكان فريجة على بعد 8 كيلومتر من مكان المدينة الحالي يشهد على هذا التأثير الروماني.
تارودانت تعني بالامازيغية الهضبة.













يبلغ طول سور مدينة تارودانت 7,5 كلم. وقد بني على شاكلة الأسوار المغربية الأندلسية الوسيطية . فهو عبارة عن جدار من الطابية يدعمه 130 برجا مستطيلا و9 حصون تتخلل السور خمسة أبواب هي باب القصبة وباب الزركان وباب تاغونت وباب أولاد بونونة وباب الخميس. مجمل هذه الأبواب ذو طابع دفاعي محض.










​


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (27 أبريل 2009)

Long live Morocco and the Moroccan people 
Love you, I love Morocco 
Thanks for the pictures
Merci azine dyal Bladiii


----------

